# strathmore



## chaspat (Aug 26, 2005)

would like to here from anyone who sailed on above especially 1960's


----------



## KIWI (Jul 27, 2005)

Sailed on Strathmore as passenger Bombay/Sydney was going out to join Palana as2nd electrician.My previous ship was Stratheden.Great trip besides sailing 1st class we had our normal wine acct.& the use of the bar boat deck behind bridge .This would be about 1953.
Kiwi.


----------



## terence (Aug 14, 2005)

*chas*



chaspat said:


> would like to here from anyone who sailed on above especially 1960's


hi chas i sailed 1950 1960 s fyffes cunard p s nc shaw savil xctra chat back some time


----------



## Ian6 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Chas
Just found your post when trawling through old threads. I was 4/O in Strathmore in 1960, the Capt. was Leonard Henry Howard, Staff Capt. was Tom Whinyates and C/O John Chester (who was later Commodore).
Regards
Ian


----------



## paj (May 14, 2008)

hi chas,
strathmore was my first ship out of gravesend sea school. joined her as bellboy in sept. 1962 for a mediteranean cruise which was for 3 or 4 weeks i think. only did the one trip on her. paj


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

I never sailed on the Strathmore but I did sail in her (it's much nicer that way) in February 1955 as a passenger. Fortunately, or unfortunately, depending on how one looks at it I had to leave her in Aden-I did so want to go all the way to Australia but it wasn't to be.

A lovely ship and what a lovely way to travel it was.


----------



## KCL (Dec 22, 2014)

Can any one tell me what the handwritten annotation on the passenger list means "F and C"? It seemed to apply to persons who were military . This appears on the pax list for Strathmore in 1954. Many thanks.


----------

